# IBS & pregnancy



## Guest (Nov 23, 2001)

Hiya, I was hoping someone would be able to answer my questions..I'm a bit concerned!!Did anyone find that their IBS got worse with pregnancy and then after the birth? Also, are labour pains worse then Cramps because I really am in agony with the cramps and it doesn't ease until I've had D..lovely!! I've heard some stories that IBS pains are actually worse.Thanks very much x


----------



## Anna2 (Jul 12, 2000)

I'm currently pregnant and have 6 weeks left to go!! I have Ibs-D which went away during the first & second trimester. It was wonderful. The last few weeks have been miserable. I've had diahhria again almost daily. With my first child, my Ibs was gone & did not come back until a little after my son turned 1. I think everybody's body reacts differently, although I have to say I've felt better. As far as Ibs cramps being worse then labor, this I don't agree with at all, except of course for labor pains they can give you drugs to help!


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

I'm pregnant, 8 months so far, and my IBS has gotten worse. Actually, it was worse in the first trimester, and it let up a little until October. Now, I go to the bathroom quite often.I'll go with lots of sudden D after the second meal usually. But sometimes I'll have to go every time I think I have to pee too. I won't be able to pee until I poop, and then I might get rectal bleeding. Fun.I was told by my ob-gyn it could be compression of the baby on the bowels. I just wish I could eat and not worry I'll get an attack.Every day, at least once, after the second meal, I'll get a sudden attack and will BARELY make it to the bathroom.In fact, today, I just had a very bad case of D after only three bites of my sandwich. Had I been on the road...


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2001)

I've had 4 pregnancies with IBS. Every preg has been different. The first 2 I had no prob. during preg but 3-4 mos after my symptoms returned and when they returned the 2nd time was worse, much worse, and I had my gallbladder taken out, only to have my symptoms return , much to my dismay, worse than they have ever been. mostly D, with debilitating pain, and alittle C from time to time. 3rd preg had some symptoms, very mild cramping, with one attack late in preg. It did take several months once again for the symptoms to return, By then I was learning a little bit about how to control it somewhat. Now this preg. #4 my first trimester has been the worse time of my life as far as the symptoms go. They have never been this bad and nothing seems to help. I might have 1 or 2 days a week that I dont want to stick a knife in my gut and rip out my colon. So what I'm trying to say is that every preg is different, just as everyones IBS is different.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2001)

I forgot to tell you about labor pains compared to Ibs pains. If your pain from IBS is the kind that has you lying on the bathroom floor in a sweat not able to breath, then labor pains will be a breeze for you. Now they still hurt, but you should still be able to breath through them, and you know that you only have to make it just past the peak of the conttraction, and they are going to go away for a few minutes to a minute, depending upon where you'll be at in the labor process. But whatis great about labor pains is that you know that they are not going to come back tomorrow and the next day and the next day and the next. But the best part of the contractions is that the end result is your baby, not another trip to the toilet.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks for the comment on labor pains... I've often wondered how they compare to agonizing menstrual cramps...it sounds like the labor pains will be easier to deal with, because as you said, there is a happy end result!I'm not pg, never have been, and hope not to be for another couple of year, at least...but I love kids, and hope a couple are in my future.


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

If labor pains are anything like the heartburn/heart attack I had the other weekend, I'm damned glad I'm having a C-section. I wouldn't last 15 minutes.They're a million times worse than any IBS attack. The heartburn/heart attack feeling, that is.


----------

